# Is the Visa Office strict on the last 10 years work experience



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi,

My application under IT is actually from August 2000 till March 2010 when I sent my application to the CIO office in Sydney, Nova Scotia. Just wondering is the Visa strict on the exact 10 years and will they request experience from at leastl March 2000 ?

..or by year i.e. anytime from 2000 to 2010 be sufficient ?

thanks,
K


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

as far as I know it it is from the day you started work wit out gaps, all gaps will be questioned. If you were in education the dates must be entered with the institution names


----------



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

patient man said:


> as far as I know it it is from the day you started work wit out gaps, all gaps will be questioned. If you were in education the dates must be entered with the institution names


Hi Patient Man,

Thanks, I'll send in my notarised contract of my employment contract from 1997 till July 2000, but this is in the previous NOC category. I've only received letters of references from my employers dating the IT work experience from August 2000 till current. Hope this is sufficient ?

thanks,
K


----------

